# A little Sunday fun....lion Pics.



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

It's alway more exciting when ya ledge'um up.........
Got the kids there to see the action too.[attachment=2:186kv35j]lion1.jpg[/attachment:186kv35j][attachment=1:186kv35j]lion 2.jpg[/attachment:186kv35j][attachment=0:186kv35j]lion.jpg[/attachment:186kv35j]


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: A little Sunday fun....Pics.*

Gotta love that, cool pics!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Come on Goof !!

Where's the story ??


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a nasty lookin spot. :x


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice cat goofy. :wink:


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Sweetness....


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

good looking cat there. great pic.nice job


----------

